# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Lojrat olimpike - Athine 2004

## kolombi

Evenimentit me te rendesishem sportiv,Lojrave Olimpike "Athina 2004",i mbeten vetem 5 dite nga hapja e dyerve te saj.
Aty ku qindra-mijera sportiste nga e gjithe bota do matin forcen,tekniken,talentin,shpejtesine,rezistencen,m  e shpresen dhe endrren per te varur ne qafe e puthur nje medalje te arte,te argjede te brozte,qe do tu hape portat e lavdise dhe emri i tyre do mbetet i pavdekshen ne librat i historise sportive.
Aty ku qindra mijera sportiste nga e gjithe bota do japin mesime vllazerimi,paqeje,aty ku fete politika akoma dhe aroma e rendomte e lufrave sfidohen para madheshtise se sportit qe bashkon e kurre nuk ndan popujt.
5 dite dhe flaka e shenjte e Olimpiades,do te flakeroje ne stadiumin Olimpik te Athines dhe perdja e hapjes  do te bjere ngadale duku u uruar mirseardhjen sportisteve dhe shikuesve te shumte.
5 dite dhe kryetarja e Komitetit Organizativ te "Athina 2004" Gianna Angelopuolu Daskalaki se bashkun me presidentin e Komitetit Olimpik Jacques Rogge deklaruan njezeri se cdo gje eshte gati.Festa pra fillon per pak dite.
Nje feste e te gjitheve,nje feste qe u perket gjithe popujve nga te gjitha kontinentet.
Nje feste me menu te pasur qe nga mbreti FUTBOLL dhe mbreteresha ATLETIKE deri tek peshengritja,basketbolli,tenisi,noti,velejbolli,mu  ndja klasike,boksi,bejsbolli e sa e sa sporte te tjera.
Le te mblidhemi ketu ne keto dite te Olimpiades dhe le te shpresojme se ne podiumet e arta olimpike ndoshta do te ngjitet edhe ndonjeri prej bashatdhetareve tane per te pare plot krenari flamurin kuq ezi ne horizontet e kaltra te Athina 2004.


Ne foto Gianna Angelopoulu me Presidentin e Komitetit Olimpik francezin Jacques Rogge.

----------


## kolombi

Lojrat e para Olimpike u mbajten ne Greqi me 1896.

----------


## kolombi

Ishte francezi Pierre de Coubertin ai qe ringjalli Lojrat Olimpike.

----------


## kolombi

Amerikani Robert Garett fituesi i medaljes se arte ne hedhjen e diskut.

----------


## kolombi

Lojrat e para te regjistruara jane mbajtur ne 776 p.e.s,por mendohet se lojra te tilla jane zhvilluar rreth 500-vjet me pare.

----------


## kolombi

Emrin keto lojra e kane marrin nga vendi ku u zhvilluan per here te pare ,qe quhet Olimpia.

----------


## kolombi

Ja si mendohet se si munt te jete zhvilluar gara e famshme e 100 m ne ate kohe.

----------


## kolombi

Stadiumi i pare,sot quhet nga vendasit "Kalimarmaro",aty ku greku Spiridon Luis fitoi medaljen e arte ne marathone.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Lojrat Olimpike moderne qe u ringjallen ne Athine 108 vjet me perpara, sot kthehen ne Greqi.  Ceremonia e hapjes shenon 202 shtete pjesemarese, perfshi ketu dhe hyrjen e shumepritur te Irakut dhe Afganistanit.  Shtetet do te marshojne ne stadiumin grek ne rradhe alfabetike. Zakonisht Greqia marshon e para dhe me pas gjithe shtetet e tjera, por kete rradhe, flamuri grek do te udheheqe paraden e shteteve dhe atletet greke do ta perfundojne ate.

Ne ceremonine e mbylljes pishtari do ti kalohet Beijing per lojrat e vitit 2008. Tradita olimpike greke premton ta beje ceremonine e mbylljes ne Athine nje nga me spektakolaret ne histori.

ps. Ceremonia e hapjes - kanali NBC te premte me 13 Gusht ne oren 8:00pm - Mesnate.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Ja edhe pishtari

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Kthim ne antikitet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Flaka e pishtarit ishte ne duart e nje prej njerezve me ta dashur ne Greqi ,trajnerit Gjerman Otto Rehagel,ku eci mbi 400m ne uren e re dhe teper moderne te Rio-Antirio.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Me pelqeu emblema qe kishin kete rradhe....kurora me dafina. Ka qene keshtu gjithmone per Greqine apo eshte e ndryshme c'do vit?

----------


## kolombi

Cupke dafinat jane mendje Greqise ,cdo shtet krijon emblemen e vet shoqeruar gjithmone 5 rrathet qe jane bere tashme simboli olimpik.

Pishtari ne duart e nobelistit te paqes Nelson Mandela.

----------


## kolombi

Por edhe ne duart e Princit Alberto.

----------


## kolombi

Mbreti,Princi,dhe ja me ne fund edhe i mbiquajturi Cari i lartesive,Sergeij Bubka.

----------


## kolombi

Legjenda e boksit me flaken ne duar Evander Holyfield.

----------


## kolombi

Mbrteresha e gjimnastikes ,rumunia Nadia Comaneci.

----------


## kolombi

Ronaldo,me pishtarin e zjarrte.

----------


## kolombi

Nje pamje e medaljeve te nderit.

----------

